# London Ky,



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm going, but i aint ready...:smile:


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

nccrutch said:


> I'm going, but i aint ready...:smile:


(ME TOO) I have not shot my bow in two weeks WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Should be rolling in Friday around lunch time.

The Specialist is shooting real good. Hope I can drive it decently.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

hey Sage give me a call in KY so we can get together for a few min please thank you


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Rain Rain Rain here in KY where I live have not shot in about 2 weeks !


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

bigcountry24 said:


> hey Sage give me a call in KY so we can get together for a few min please thank you


Will do, people are asking some questions I don't know the answer to. :noidea:


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Will ne there team shoot Friday. Shoot on Saturday. Changing rests and need to sight in heavy arrows and I'm all good.


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

What's going on in London? I'm planning to attend a shoot somewhere this weekend and london is only a couple hours away.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

boweng said:


> What's going on in London? I'm planning to attend a shoot somewhere this weekend and london is only a couple hours away.


ASA ProAm, it's next weekend though.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

nccrutch said:


> i'm going, but i aint ready...:smile:


x2!


----------



## T Miller73 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ready as i'm going to get .


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Were headed out Thursday morning early Ready or not.I hope everyone has a safe trip .


----------



## Billy Bob (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm not shooting this one but I will be there to check things out..


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

going down thursday...but far from ready. should i shoot the x ringers or the lightspeeds?? decisions...decisions.


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

be there fri and getting ready everyday


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I will be there on Friday for the team shoot and Saturday my son and I will both shoot!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Just chrono'd my bow with the heavy arrows....I'm ready! lol


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

We should pull into Levi Jackson State Park around noon on Thursday, so will hit the practice range in the afternoon to shoot a few --- then stroll around to the various vendors to check in, and sign up. Sure hope I can shoot as good there, as I did yesterday at our club shoot --- my Advantage was on fire !!! Figure we should go to this one --- that way I can keep Carlosii in line, and from having any "runaways". --- Chuckles --- forget the X-Ringers and Litespeeds--- get y'all some a those new Carbon Express 150 Pros !!!


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

we will be there and I am as ready as ever!!!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I will be there and looking forward to it. The alpha elite is shooting good and my fat shafts are driving tacks. We will roll in Friday evening.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Count me in.. Open B class... hey Larry can't wait to see ya'll there


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Billy Bob bring your bow and shoot .I guarantee you will have a good time for sure .


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be ready, as soon as I find my bow. Can't remember where I put it when I came back from the Augusta ProAm, but I'll find it, and be there Friday for the team shoot. Then I'll be shooting with the old geezers saturday morning. Maybe someone will lead me to my stake.


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

I will be there Thursday afternoon. Looking foward to shooting and seeing everyone. It was a long winter here in Cadillac, Michigan. (192 inches of snow!) This will be the first big shoot of the year for me. What do you think Senior Open Shooters............... Is it possible to spot me 20 points? My season starts very late considering our Great White North Snowfall. Your 3-D season started when I was still snowplowing. Just a thought!!!!!


----------



## drivebytrucker (Dec 6, 2007)

myself and Turkey John coming in thursday afternoon...hoping to put two good days together...but anything is better than work!!!


----------



## Billy Bob (Jul 24, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Billy Bob bring your bow and shoot .I guarantee you will have a good time for sure .


I would if my bow would be set up in time..:sad:


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Billy Bob said:


> I would if my bow would be set up in time..:sad:


What can't you do to it in a week?


----------



## Billy Bob (Jul 24, 2004)

asa_low12 said:


> What can't you do to it in a week?


Won't have my bow in time..


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

new to the ASA....i'm wanting to shoot the team shoot on friday....all u have to do is sign up and they put the teams together right???


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

perdieu2011 said:


> new to the ASA....i'm wanting to shoot the team shoot on friday....all u have to do is sign up and they put the teams together right???


That is correct. They will have a list with all the teams out on a Board outside the ASA trailer. Have fun. You are gonna love it. :thumb:


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Packing up the van and leaving Thurday morning at 6 sharp. That's about 6:10 for me by my watch


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

drivebytrucker said:


> myself and Turkey John coming in thursday afternoon...hoping to put two good days together...but anything is better than work!!!


That Turkey John has been shootin' purty good, eh? if you leave him at home that'll move me up one spot (altho i'll probably still be on the bottom.)


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

elkhunter said:


> We should pull into Levi Jackson State Park around noon on Thursday, so will hit the practice range in the afternoon to shoot a few --- then stroll around to the various vendors to check in, and sign up. Sure hope I can shoot as good there, as I did yesterday at our club shoot --- my Advantage was on fire !!! Figure we should go to this one --- that way I can keep Carlosii in line, and from having any "runaways". --- Chuckles --- forget the X-Ringers and Litespeeds--- get y'all some a those new Carbon Express 150 Pros !!!


you rich guys are always thinkin' the rest of us can afford them high priced arrows...not so.

club shoots ain't the Big Show so don't go thinkin' your gonna scare any real archers...anybody can hit a buffalo at 20 yards my good man.

now about that Benny Pearson you're braggin' up...i have to concede that you might actually be right on that score...but then even a stopped clock is right twice a day.

btw, since you're a CX pro, can you get me some of those 150's to practice with??

i've seen those SS scores so i'm think it might be A Game time for ya'll.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

EROS( John) must have gotten a new watch,His old one was a lot slower that that .When we get a t time for the sims if it 9:15 we have to tell him it 8:45 T time .See you Thursday morning buddy


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

WOW Carolsii --- with all that finger-smack-talkin yer doin today I think I'll need the assisstance of Dr Dorite to help keep you in line on the range !!! I don't shoot the 150's --- I shoot those pipe-sized arrows --- the X-Jammer Pro 27's --- my wifie shoots the 150's, and she loves em. Hmmmmmm, "rich guys" --- I forgot to tell ya I put my X-Jam 27's on the 30yr payment plan--- $1.00 down n' $1.00 a month deducted out of my sociable security check, which only leaves me $1.00 to spend the rest of the month.

Drive safe n' see y'all there !!!


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

IS IT FRIDAY YET?? Me and at least 2 others comin down mabie more aint heard from them yet but I cant wait!!


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

what does it cost to shoot in london and can yoy still sign up for asa


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Shooting costs will vary depending on what class you shoot in. Go to www.asaarchery.com, and check things out. You can join the ASA, and sign up for the shoot when you get to the shoot site. They start signing up on Thursday --- OR join and sign up on their website beforehand, OR by phone. Usually, most of the amateur classes will have an entry fee around the $40 range.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I signed up last week - havent heard back from them on anything other than order received.

If you shoot open C you do not have to be a member for the the first one. If you shoot a second one you have to join ASA which I think is 30 bucks a year, and was 40 to shoot.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm going, about 1.5 hr drive for me. i have got to go to get my bow today its getting new threads on it. cant wait


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

Garceau said:


> Will ne there team shoot Friday. Shoot on Saturday. Changing rests and need to sight in heavy arrows and I'm all good.


better have that sx1 ready for me. lol


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I am in London now.....don't know about being ready though. Good luck to everyone except Open C shooters! j/k


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Leaving out Thursday morning, should be there around 4 or 5. Hope all has a safe trip.


----------



## tjohnson53 (May 31, 2011)

I will be there!


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll be there shooting Open "C"


----------



## NC3dshooter (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll be there on thursday!!!!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

happyhunter62 said:


> better have that sx1 ready for me. lol


It will be there - its all tuned up.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll be rolling in around lunch time Friday. Don't get off work until 7 am Friday, So I'll be napping on they 4 1/2 hr drive down.


----------



## bigblueraptor (Jul 28, 2006)

i plan on shooting for the first time. one question though.... i plan on shooting open c but i dont have a sight tape cover. is this rule inforced because i could rig something up between now and then i suppose.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

goin but still not ready


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

bigblueraptor said:


> i plan on shooting for the first time. one question though.... i plan on shooting open c but i dont have a sight tape cover. is this rule inforced because i could rig something up between now and then i suppose.


Mr Coffey has them at his booth


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I'll bet there! Setting up the New Breed booth Friday morning, stop by and see us. Shooting in K40, hope its not too hot there.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bigblueraptor said:


> i plan on shooting for the first time. one question though.... i plan on shooting open c but i dont have a sight tape cover. is this rule inforced because i could rig something up between now and then i suppose.


Nunzio the owner of AEP has a little flip rubber you attach to your site......You can also just get a two piece of velcro and use that. People have also taken patches and used pieces of velcro to use as well.


----------



## bigblueraptor (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks fellas. Gonna ride up Fri to reg and will look around. If I can't find. Nothing think I can rig some velcro.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I Have seen a piece of cardboard and rubber band.


----------



## bigjoe7585 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is it required to have a cover? This is also my first asa and will be shooting open C also


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

bigjoe7585 said:


> Is it required to have a cover? This is also my first asa and will be shooting open C also


Yes. Some sort of cover.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

*Range Assignments copied from the other thread*

Here is the range assignments:
Class Range 1st Time 2nd Time Yds
Men's Pro A / B Sat 10AM Sun 8AM 50
Known 50 A / B Sat 10AM Sun 8AM 50

Senior Pro B / A Sat 10AM Sun 8AM 50
Wom.Pro B / A Sat 10AM Sun 8AM 50

Open A C / D Sat Noon Sun 8AM 45
Semi Pro D / C Sat Noon Sun 8AM 50
Unlimited D / C Sat Noon Sun 8AM 45

Open B F / K Sat Noon Sun 8AM 45
Senior Open E / F Sat Noon Sun 8AM 45
Wom.Open E / F Sat Noon Sun 8AM 45
Known 45 K / E Sat Noon Sun 8AM 45

Senior Women G / H Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 40
Super Senior G / H Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 40
Senior Masters G / H Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 40
Wom. K-40 H / G Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 40
Y.Adult Male H / G Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 40
Limited H / G Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 45

Open C H / G Sat 8AM Sat 3PM 40
Crossbow G / H Sat 8AM Sat 3PM 40
Xbow G / H Sat 8AM Sat 3PM 40

Hunter J / I Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 40
Youth Boys J / I Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 30

Bow Novice (1) J / I Sat 8AM Sat 3PM 30
Bow Novice (2) I / J Sat 8AM Sat 3PM 30

Wom.Hunter I / J Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 30
Youth Pins I / J Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 30
Youth Girls I / J Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 30

Traditional X / Y Sat 8AM Sat 10AM 25

Jr. Eagle K Sat 8AM Sat 8AM 15
Eagle K Sat 8AM Sat 8AM 20
Sr. Eagle K Sat 8AM Sat 8AM 25


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Ok guys, this is gonna be my first ASA shoot also. The question I have is about yardage. I shoot Limited and according to the ASA Rules it's a 40 yd class. I see in the Range Assignments it says 45 yds. Which is it? Just wanna be prepared, y'know? Thanks!


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I hope F and K range is in the bottom. I hate climbing that powerline and shooting in the sun


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

nccrutch said:


> I hope F and K range is in the bottom. I hate climbing that powerline and shooting in the sun


It's going to be hot too!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

What is the address in London so I can put it in my GPS?


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Laurel County Fairgrounds, 2237 Barbourville Rd. Hwy 229, London, KY 40744


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

perdieu2011 said:


> new to the ASA....i'm wanting to shoot the team shoot on friday....all u have to do is sign up and they put the teams together right???


Yep, you have to call and register or do it on line. It's always a lot of fun and a good warm up.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

nccrutch said:


> I hope F and K range is in the bottom. I hate climbing that powerline and shooting in the sun


No doubt about that, I hate shooting on those powerlines. I hate em so much I skipped the ASA there last year and shot indoor Nats instead!!!!!

We are rolling out around 3 pm tomorrow and getting in some time Thursday evening.......

I dont know about the ready part, but I will be in attendance.....may just play softball all weekend, that is how well my shooting has gone lately!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Stillfingers said:


> Ok guys, this is gonna be my first ASA shoot also. The question I have is about yardage. I shoot Limited and according to the ASA Rules it's a 40 yd class. I see in the Range Assignments it says 45 yds. Which is it? Just wanna be prepared, y'know? Thanks!


I'm thinking that is a typo. 

Everybody else on that range is shooting 40.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

McKenzie ASA Pro/Am Tournament Schedule


June 3 – 5, 2011


Laurel County Fairgrounds, London, KY





Thursday:

10 AM - 5 PM Registration / Practice Facilities open 





Friday:

8:00 AM Registration / Practice Facilities open 


8 AM – 5 PM Limb Saver Known Distance – Tee-times


1:00 PM Zebra Strings Team Shoot 

2:00 PM Special – NASP Youth Pins first round competition


4:30 PM New Shooter Orientation & Pro Pointers


6:00 PM Registration & Facilities close





Saturday: 


6:30 AM Registration / Practice Facilities open


7:30 AM Safety Meeting – All morning classes


7:30 AM All Eagle Classes – Safety Meeting & competition round.


8:00 AM First Round – Traditional, Open C, Bow Novice, NASP Youth Pins, Crossbow

8 AM – 5 PM Limb Saver Known Distance – Tee-times


9:30 AM Safety Meeting – All Pro Classes & Semi-Pro


10:00 AM First Round - Shotgun Start - All Pro Classes & Known 50 


10:30 AM Safety Meeting – 11AM Classes


11:00 AM First Round - Shotgun Start – 11AM Classes

11:30 AM Safety Meeting - All Noon classes


11:30 AM Future Champions ASA Coaching Clinic


12 Noon First Round - Shotgun Start – Noon Classes

3:00 PM Second Round – Open C, Bow Novice, Crossbow 


3:00 PM ASA Future Champions - Pro Session


4:00 PM Awards Ceremony – All Eagle Classes, & Traditional

4:30 PM McKenzie Carbon Block Speed Shoot - Register on Friday.


6:00 PM Facilities close





Sunday: 

6:30 AM C.B.A. Sunrise Services / Practice facilities open


7:45 AM All morning competitors at their stake


8:00 AM Second Round - Morning Shotgun Start 


8AM – 10AM Limb Saver Known Distance – Tee-times


12:30 PM Awards Ceremony - All amateur classes


1:00 PM “Pro Pressure Point” ShootDown 


2:30 PM Facilities close 





To all of our Spectators, Guests, and Archery Enthusiasts: Spectators are always welcome to visit the ranges after the range officials have signaled for the competition to begin. The ranges are designed to be spectator friendly, and we appreciate your compliance with the following reminders: 


1. Spectators are not allowed on the ranges prior to the range official’s signal to start shooting.


2. Refrain from conversations that could interfere with the shooters’ concentration. 


3. No pets will be permitted to walk on the ranges. 


4. Cell phones and other electronic devices should be turned off to avoid disturbing competitors. 


5. Coaching is not permitted during competition.


6. Range finders are not permitted. 


7. The use of cameras and video equipment must be approved and will be monitored (no flash equipment may be used to avoid distracting the shooters.)


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

The wife and I are making the trip down this year...and actually gonna shoot as well. Got my back -up shooting 278fps (man was that a challenge...turning a 310+ bow down...not easy) Gonna just shoot Bow Novice to see what the whole ASA thing is about. Stop by the New Breed booth and say Hi...I'll be there or the Shootlikeagirl booth when not out on the range.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

All the AT people should met somewhere. lain:


:thumb:


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> All the AT people should met somewhere. lain:
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Say when and where and I'll try my best!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Maybe someone familiar with the London Shoot would have a good place in mind. Friday evening would be good with me.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> Maybe someone familiar with the London Shoot would have a good place in mind. Friday evening would be good with me.


Aint much around those parts to be honest......just a few restraunts off the interstate, and I seem to recall a gokart track nearby the shoot site also.
_____________________________

For those that partake in such things, keep in mind......it is a dry county.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

We could met on the grounds. 

Just a easy place to find and a time.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

We use to make AT username badges for these met and greets many moons ago.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> We could met on the grounds.
> 
> Just a easy place to find and a time.


Sounds like a good Idea....they have the big exhibition barn right there on the grounds...why not everyone try to meet there about 5pm on Friday. Who knows from there we may all be able to figure out somewhere else to go/eat/do/see/etc....


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Sound good to me .I know Dave so I'll just look for him .I should have Shootstraight,EROS and Eazyshoot with me .


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

rcrhoyt/mathews said:


> Who's going & Who's ready ?


Ill be there. Ready????????????? Never


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

The wife has to work Friday so we won't make it there until around 10:00 PM. If anywhere Saturday, just let me know. We CAN make that.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I will be there - ridding with my buddy whom is in contention for ASA SOY in Class A..... but I have no idea where we are staying. Some super cheap place - which kind of worries me.

However rooms must be cheap down there, we are staying in Lexington on the way down and that was dirt cheap too


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

We are staying at one of the Hampton Inns. They are usually pretty nice and I think it was around $85/night.


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

Theres a golf course with a nice place to eat that might still be open really close to the grounds by the crow flies 1/2 mile from the power lines I will call and check not usually alot of people there and its pretty good sized. most likely pricey! Other than that most of the places in town will be pretty crowded.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

That's probably a good idea.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> That's probably a good idea.



I think we should just have a big tailgate party in the parking lot....I nominate Sage as the offical cook, cleaner and weekend beer supplier...All in favor??? :chortle:


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

goofy2788 said:


> I think we should just have a big tailgate party in the parking lot....I nominate Sage as the offical cook, cleaner and weekend beer supplier...All in favor??? :chortle:


Aye!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

lain:


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

All you folks coming to London bring your cool gear it has been scorching hot here the last few days. Good luck to all. Shooting Hunter Class myself for the first time hope I can do well. See ya there!


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

my first time shooting open c class what do you mean by sight tape cover is required


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

martinarchery27 said:


> my first time shooting open c class what do you mean by sight tape cover is required



According to what I read in the rules if you have a yardage tape on your sight it must remain covered so that no other shooter can see where you set your sight. Most guys use either a piece of velcro or some thing similar that's easy to move to set their sight and easy to cover it back.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

We will be at the campgrounds with my big white dodge with the Nokd up Archery sticker and banner.. stop by and see us!! We are leaving at 10:00am today should be down there around 12ish.. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

42 up in team shoot today. I was horrible. If I hit at least one twelve we get some pay. 

Really struggled but my team was on fire.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

42 up in team shoot today. I was horrible. If I hit at least one twelve we get some pay. 

Really struggled but my team was on fire.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

range W was tough...wonder what the winning score on that one was.

i stunk the place up...as usual but got to shoot with some really nice folks.


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

well, shot open b today-range f and just wished i could start over. Yardage killed me on 3 targets and shot fives. Ended up 15 down withe 185. I had a 190 going to the last target and sonovagun shot my 3rd five on last target. oh well, wasnt what i wanted but tomorrow is a new day. Good luck to everyone, shoot straight and have fun. Made some new friends today. Oh yeah, great thing about today my son shot 8 up in youth boys and I was tickled-very proud of him.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

jjw3 said:


> well, shot open b today-range f and just wished i could start over. Yardage killed me on 3 targets and shot fives. Ended up 15 down withe 185. I had a 190 going to the last target and sonovagun shot my 3rd five on last target. oh well, wasnt what i wanted but tomorrow is a new day. Good luck to everyone, shoot straight and have fun. Made some new friends today. Oh yeah, great thing about today my son shot 8 up in youth boys and I was tickled-very proud of him.


Any idea what's winning B? I had a buddy shoot 11 up and he's never really done good before. I was hoping he would be leading and give him some confidence going into tommorow? Was B a tuff range?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Stunk it up. My Carter evo giving me fits. One target I can't get it to go. The next it released when I let go of safety. Sucked big time.


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

Scores are up if anyone wants to look.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Had a good time. Had bow problems on Saturday, but spent Sat evening redoing my setup and tuning, and dig a lot better today.

Almost home. Had a great time for sure.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

Had alot of fun as always shot good but 53 up won my class!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

happyhunter62 said:


> Had alot of fun as always shot good but 53 up won my class!!!


53 up??? :mg:


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

i shot 26 up and thought i done good!!! LOL


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

happyhunter62 said:


> i shot 26 up and thought i done good!!! LOL


Great shooting :thumb: Bow Novice?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Those bow novice scores are a giggle. Took me two shoots to go lookin' for another class.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

YankeeRebel said:


> Great shooting :thumb: Bow Novice?


yeah its only my 2nd asa shoot ever


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

happyhunter62 said:


> yeah its only my 2nd asa shoot ever


LOL I shot 12 up and looked back, a few years ago my score would have taken 3rd but got me 21st this year! LOL


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

wsbark01 said:


> LOL I shot 12 up and looked back, a few years ago my score would have taken 3rd but got me 21st this year! LOL


yeah i know what you mean my score would have gotten me 2nd last year


----------



## trentcamp (Sep 26, 2005)

I was there and had a great time. Had the pleasure of sharing the range with happyhunter62, as anyone who has ever had the pleasure knows he is a real class act I hope to do it again someday. I'm with him on the 53 up score I thought it was supposed to be a novice class, you know to introduce new shooters to the sport.


----------



## trentcamp (Sep 26, 2005)

I was there with my wife and 9 year old son and had a great time. My son got second place in Eagle class. Highlight of my weekend. After that I could have cared less how I shot. I had the pleasure of sharing the range with happyhunter62 and as anyone else who has ever had the pleasure knows he is a real class act, I hope to be able to do it again someday. I'm with you guys on the 53 up score I thought it was supposed to be a novice class, you know to introduce new shooters to the sport.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

trentcamp said:


> I was there with my wife and 9 year old son and had a great time. My son got second place in Eagle class. Highlight of my weekend. After that I could have cared less how I shot. I had the pleasure of sharing the range with happyhunter62 and as anyone else who has ever had the pleasure knows he is a real class act, I hope to be able to do it again someday. I'm with you guys on the 53 up score I thought it was supposed to be a novice class, you know to introduce new shooters to the sport.


Thanks for the nice comments and like i told you, i have been very fortunate to be able to shoot with a good group of guys such as youreself.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Had a great weekend....I shot ok the first day and died a bloody death on the second! lol The bleading stopped at 13 down.:no: My little girl shot her best score in Eagle and my wife held her own in K40 (new class, new sight for her) the story is with my little man.....That little joker tied for first place in the Jr. Eagle with 4 up, four 12's! He got bested in the shoot-down by 1 1/8"! 
Congrats to the winner John Tyler Colvin...Some dang fine shooting! And Trey, you did your daddy very proud! :set1_applaud:


----------

